# What should i do , any opinions?



## Saker (Feb 26, 2018)

I put my 2 years colt with my mare that is in season but didn't serve her but he tried to mount her 3 times but nothing happened. Then after 20 days i put them together when she went in season again and he only smells her but dont do anything and he's not trying to mount her anymore.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

He maybe doesn't know what to do - it's not necessarily instinctive. And he's still quite physically immature & perhaps it hurt his hocks or pelvis or such to mount her, so he's now put off by the idea. Stud boys who get lots of... exercise even only once relatively mature tend to develop 'hunters bump' & hock problems quite often. Just the 'RSI'... I'd wait until he was more mature.


----------



## Saker (Feb 26, 2018)

Even when he's smelling her he doesnt get too excited.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would have the mare preg checked. 2 year old colts are very capable of mounting and getting the job done. If he's in with her and not interested, chances are she's in foal.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Didn't think of that. Took it on face value that 'nothing happened' first time. I wasn't trying to imply they're not capable in the least, just that it could have hurt him to do so.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

loosie said:


> ^Didn't think of that. Took it on face value that 'nothing happened' first time. I wasn't trying to imply they're not capable in the least, just that it could have hurt him to do so.


No, I didn't think you were saying that he couldn't. And you're right, one of the reasons I don't pasture breed is because there are so many different ways BOTH horses can get hurt. 

I was referring to "but he tried to mount her 3 times but nothing happened"; that the OP SAW. I bet something did happen when she wasn't looking.


----------

